# Laziness



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knew what is wrong with my reds? They just sit there pretty much all day and dont move from their spots they have designated for themselves? I was wondering if I am doing something wrong or if my tank is setup wrong or just what in the hell is going on when I had themin my 55 they were fine but now they are in my 125 and nothing they only move to eat and thats it.


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

if you don't have a powerhead i'd say get em one....that way they have a current and it will give them somehting to do....plus it's relly good exercise for em


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

TheGreatHoe said:


> if you don't have a powerhead i'd say get em one....that way they have a current and it will give them somehting to do....plus it's relly good exercise for em
> [snapback]848839[/snapback]​


 I have a ac 110 which is also the 500 which creates good current but they just sit there lot. I also have a sponge filter and undergravel filters too. But they just sit there alot I have no clue what the deal is


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Slim said:


> I have a ac 110 which is also the 500 which* creates good current *but they just sit there lot. I also have a sponge filter and undergravel filters too. But they just sit there alot I have no clue what the deal is
> [snapback]849019[/snapback]​


 Current from the filters arent enough water flow....

u can have 2 ac500 on there and it still wont be enough to ge ur guys swimming.... I suggest get a POWERHEAD and place it towards the front left corner of the tank.... get a POWERHEAD with 250 GPH and set it on a timer so they can sleep at nite....

so it dont matter how much curent ur FILTERS provide it doea not compare to the current a POWERHEAD gives


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ok Thats cool but I have my ac500 hanging on the left side of the tank, and not the back, cause their was no room in the back because tank is 24 wide. So and how does a powerhead work anyways? Does it hook to my unergravel filters? never seen one before sorry. Heard of them just never seen one? So you think there isnt enough water movement in my tank at all?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

And i really have no clue whats going on? Any help would be much appreciatted? Give me names of stuff you think I need and ill go get it. And where do I get driftwood? cant find any anywhere.


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/parent..._id=2181;pcid1=

ok that's a link to bigalsonline's powerhead section....

all a powerhead it really is an internal pump that creates current....you can hoow it up to power your unergravel filter adn stuff if you want.... they're really cheap and a must for jsut about every p tank....

jsut look at teh gph rateing though...you don't want too much watermovement in your tank... i usually go from 6 - 10 times teh gal in the tank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Slim said:


> when I had themin my 55 they were fine but now they are in my 125 and nothing they only move to eat and thats it.
> [snapback]848823[/snapback]​


How long ago did you move them into a their new tank?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> How long ago did you move them into a their new tank?
> [snapback]849173[/snapback]​


Its been 1 year that they have been in the 125 now


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Slim said:


> Ok Thats cool but I have my ac500 hanging on the left side of the tank, and not the back, cause their was no room in the back because tank is 24 wide. So and how does a powerhead work anyways? Does it hook to my unergravel filters? never seen one before sorry. Heard of them just never seen one? So you think there isnt enough water movement in my tank at all?
> [snapback]849047[/snapback]​


A powerhead will create current in your tank and make it a more natural habitat for your P's to live. They will love it. They attach to the side of your tank and you just plug them in, very easy to set up. You really need to get a powerhead, IMO its very important.


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

try useing some dither fish


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Any visible signs of disease?


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Before I put Exodons in my 200gl, my RBP's would simply follow each other around and would tend to hide behind plants or rocks. (I had 10 at that time)
After the ex's were added, they came out and explored the tank all the time and were less skittish when I turned the lights on or walked by the tank.
I believe this was because the ex's were so bold and were not the least bit frightened by my presence...Unfortunately, (5) of my (8) original exodons have been eaten but I'm sure other types of "dither" fish would suit this purpose, for far less money, even if they do occasionally get eaten.... Check it out :thumbup


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I have 2 plecos one at about 7 inches and one at about 3 inches and one neon terta and a really mutated jack dempsey, which has been bitten in the face about 3 times and is still alive and kickin well, they happened to break his lower jaw bad so it doesnt match up to his top jaw at all but he still eats a little bit a day. I also have just recieved a new addition to my 125. A 5 inch Caribe from Aquascape, Pedro is awesome. They had ick awhile ago but its gone now and no sign of anything. They just sit there got an ac500 and a emporer 320gph powerheard also and still nothing.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Here is another pic of my reds just sitting like usual.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

thats the things with piranhas they dont always swim around they move when theres food get a power head that should help a bit but not much of a difference , thats there down side they dont swim around like gay nemo


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

my P's also used to be lazy all day/night. its just theres no where to go around the tank unless u dropped some food for them to get moving.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

What Temp should I keep my tank at for red bellies? i have it at 74-76 I didnt know if that was good enough or make it hotter? Any response would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Ooo... it should be higher than that. Like 80. Gradually raise the temperature to 80.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

a raise in temp should see them become more active.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

rearrange your tank.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

they usually do that, they only move when they eat usually


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

raise temp GRADUALLY to 79-80
get some dither fish, i used 3 tiger barbs (but only lasted 2 days







)

What is your waterchanges schedule, IME i find that if u do more water changes your fish become more active. I have a 60 gallon and usually do 2 30% water changes per week. hope that helps.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Why would I rearange my tank? i do a water change once a month due too very low water pressure. What had happened was my 300 watt heater went out and I bought it last week so i went and bought a new one, but its really hard to keep my tank at like 80 but i guess it can be done with my new heater. its been 4 weeks now and still baby red is alive, he got his tall bitten almost clean off but now its alright hes growing fast and so is his tail. He is a great hider.

Check out our website here to see the dirty dozen

http://home.neb.rr.com/piranha/

Thanks slim


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

damn, once a month







you should test your water in the aquarium and see what your results are...we can probably get a better idea. i understand that you have low water pressure, but this hobby requires a lot of water changes. definately more than one per month.

get a water test kit that contains at least the following tests: ph, nitrIte, nitrAte, amonia, kh, and gh. post results, and we'll help u to the best of our ability.

btw what kind of heater do u have, i have a ebo jager and it keeps my 60 gallon at a constant 80 dgrees.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm thinking it will have to do with your water quality. I change water once or twice a week. As your fish grow, you will need to do more. Do yourself a favor and get a testing kit so you can see how your water is doing. My guess is that more water changes will make them more active.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

View attachment 46550
My heaters are a 60 gallon whisper and a 90 gallon aquatic gardens. I have them both on full blast and my tank is currently at 82 right now as we speek. For filtration I have an AC 500 which by the way is changed to an AC 110 and a emporer330 powerhead an undergravel filter and a very large bio sponge filter.

I did have another question about my tank I have very light blue rock in my tank, do you think darker rock would make them alot happier? And I also have alot of fake plants in my tank along with one giant plastic rock and a plastic log. What would make my fish happier? I do have some live plants but they have trouble growing from time to time, Like most of the time, as a matter of fact they dont grow. I was thinking about getting some driftwood and some darker rock, like maybe black, do you think that would be better? The Lighting in my tank isnt all that great either. I just bought a new bulb, some special 20 dollar bulb. I need some help guys so any suggestion or comments you have would be greatly appreciated. Ive been doing this for a year and im still just dumb to the whole thing.

Would the quality of my water affect my plants growth? I thought it would but im not certain.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

In the picture above all the plants are fake except the ones right in front of the fake log. Right in the far left corner of the picture. Ya those the really small ones


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Don't worry about your take decor. My RBP has bright orange gravel and fake plants but he doesn't seem stressed or anything.

Check your water parameters with a test kit.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

honestly, i don't think your tank deco has anything to do with it. i agree with Mack, get a water test kit and find out your parameters.

As far as the plants to light thing post in the plants thread and they can help u (sorry i can't help) i don't know about live plants. i do know that water parameters do have effects on live plants though.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

What are parameters?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

^the results of the amonia, nitrIte, natrAte, gh, kh tests.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Can you give me the limits on the perimeters please. Or were do I find them if you do not have them? I have a water tester and I will keep you updated on what the levels are of my Ph, nitrite, and ammonia on my next couple of posts.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

0-ammonia
0-nitrItes
some is ok-nitrAtes

i think you really need to focus on the water quality of that tank, also how much time

do you spend with the fish, like in front of the take just chillin with them, whats the

feeding schedule like, they seem awfuly small for a year old to me and i think steppin

up you water changes as suggested and depending on your feed schedle things awt to

come around alittle for you.

i think you said you have two heaters goin on that tank too right,? that sound pretty good


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

my p's seem to perk up when I rearrange and after water changes.... try that.....

A quick question while you are talking about testing kits.... I have a saltwater test kit stored away from when I had my reef tank..... can I use that to test fresh water?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

What kind is it? I have the AP Master (w/ pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate) and I know that my NitrIte test works for both but none of the others do.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> 0-ammonia
> 0-nitrItes
> some is ok-nitrAtes
> 
> ...


good point mr freeze.






















and your ph should be anywhere from 6.6 -7.1 per http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...hp?id=nattereri

however piranhas are hardy fish and will adapt to what u have them in but try to keep them in that range if possible. Most importantly is that you have a constant ph, or it can cause the fish to go into shock and die.

my ph is at a constant 7.5 and my fish are as healthy and mobile as can be. sometimes they chill but most of the time i find them swimming around. which i am very happy about, then again it could just be your fish' personality.

but if your doing only monthly water changes i can guarentee that your nitrates will be high, and thats not good.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

My pH is at 8.6 and my RBP is just fine.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

PH= 6.4
ammonia= 2.5
Nitrite=.05

Whats good and whats bad?

If I should do a water change let me know and ill get right on it?

I feed them beefheart once a day at like 4 in the morning when I get off work.

My wife shuts the light in the tank off at 10 at night before she goes to bed and I turn it on at 2 am when I get home from work and let the relax to the light for a good 1 1/2 hours before feeding them.

My piranha I just measured them each and

Alpha= 7 1/2
the other= 7
the runt red= 5 which I got from riverwonders and doesnt grow fast at all had him the longest
Caribe= 5 1/2 inches

Ive had the 3 reds for about 10 months the 2 biggest i bought last summer at maybe 1/2 inch if that.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

definately do a 25-30% water change. add some type of declorinator (i use prime) before introducing my new water. have fun


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

whats a declorinator? whats it help with?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Slim said:


> whats a declorinator? whats it help with?
> [snapback]868233[/snapback]​










you've had fish for over a year and dont know what that is

it takes out the clorine and some other harsh chemicals from tap water


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Well yes i have had them for a year but never heard of it. Im still learning. Give me a chance. Im just figuring stuff out. Kind of. Anyways what chemicals does it take out of tap water? Does it help with my ammonia and nitrite levels?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Can I add the dechlorilzer to my tank with fish in it?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Slim said:


> Can I add the dechlorilzer to my tank with fish in it?
> [snapback]868351[/snapback]​


you add it with any new water you put in the tank, and it wont help with ammonia


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

What helps with ammonia?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

good filtration


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I ment what helps to get rid of it? I just recently got good filtration but how do I get rid of the ammonia now?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

It would seem to me that there is not enough bacteria in your filters. Do any LFSs around you have Bio-Spira? This is a sort of "instant bacteria" and its the only product like it that works.

Try calling around.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Mack said:


> It would seem to me that there is not enough bacteria in your filters. Do any LFSs around you have Bio-Spira? This is a sort of "instant bacteria" and its the only product like it that works.
> 
> Try calling around.
> [snapback]868965[/snapback]​


there awt to be enough hes had this goin for a year, do a water change every week

try ammo-lock, then keep up on your water changes


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

i got 1 RBP about 3" in a 29 gallon, he doesn't move much only when he wants to try and kill the feeder fish in there (cichlid) or when no ones in my room. so he's a bit shy.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

thats what mine do they just sit there they have been acting wierd when i feed them.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Slim said:


> whats a declorinator? whats it help with?
> [snapback]868233[/snapback]​


This is the declorinator i use, prime: (info from bigals.com) and pic from(http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Prime.html)










"Prime is a complete conditioner for both marine and freshwater use that removes chlorine, chloramine, and detoxifies ammonia and nitrite. It also provides essential ions and stimulates natural slime coat. It will also detoxify any heavy metals found in the aquarium."

Follow instructions on bottle. I take out 30% of water, add declorinator, and then add tap water again weekly.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

can your fish stay in the tank when you add it


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Yes, and you should add it with every water change.

You can use Prime, Stress Coat, Aqua Safe... all of these are dechlorinators.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Slim said:


> I have 2 plecos one at about 7 inches and one at about 3 inches and one neon terta and a really mutated jack dempsey, which has been bitten in the face about 3 times and is still alive and kickin well, they happened to break his lower jaw bad so it doesnt match up to his top jaw at all but he still eats a little bit a day. I also have just recieved a new addition to my 125. A 5 inch Caribe from Aquascape, Pedro is awesome. They had ick awhile ago but its gone now and no sign of anything. They just sit there got an ac500 and a emporer 320gph *powerheard *also and still nothing.
> [snapback]858017[/snapback]​


 WHAT is it man... u said u dont know what a powerhead is ...yet u have one in your tank....then u say u dont even know what a powerhead does yet u state u HAVE a powerhead that blows 320gph....

I think u are pulling our legs and acting dumb









So now u dont know what water parameters are....









and u dont even know what de-chlorinaters are and u have been keeping your fish for how long?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Dont be retarded, My questions have already been answered and I have already purchased all the items people tell me to. I guess you can learn something in a week or two huh. Or maybe I guess you think someone cant by reading. Anyways thanks for the awesome positive reply and hope to hear from your stupid ass again.

I have 2 plecos one at about 7 inches and one at about 3 inches and one neon terta and a really mutated jack dempsey, which has been bitten in the face about 3 times and is still alive and kickin well, they happened to break his lower jaw bad so it doesnt match up to his top jaw at all but he still eats a little bit a day. I also have just recieved a new addition to my 125. A 5 inch Caribe from Aquascape, Pedro is awesome. They had ick awhile ago but its gone now and no sign of anything. They just sit there got an ac500 and a emporer 320gph powerheard also and still nothing.

Oh yeah and as you can read there isnt anything that says that sh*t in this reply maybe earlier ones but not this one. Im a newb take it easy alright. Thanks again

Love Slim


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

And dont forget to check the dates on my replies if your that concernd


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

If your that concerned check the dates on my replies and keep track of them to check when i posted every one of them.


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

My reds pretty much stay in a spot too. They stare at me while I stare back at them. Occasionally they'll chase each other around or feeder fish in the tank.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

mine do too. Last night i did a 25 % water change man that sh*t was dirty, but when it satrted to clear upin the tank they started to swim around for awhile and that was nice too see.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ Glad to hear bro, just remember to do a 25-30% weekly water change and add the dechlorinator as the instructions say. good luck, let us know if we can help in any other way.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Well just to make sure everything was good I went to Petco to test my water. And it wasnt good.

P.H.= 6.8
Ammonia= off the chart
Nitrates= pretty high
Nitrites=.05
temp= 82

They told me to add biozyme cause it sounds like my tank is cycling. But its not cycling. I just did a water change last night. I have no clue whats going on and hopefully it can be fixed before death.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hm, your best bet is to add some amquel+ or ammo-lock from your LFS. Amquel+ can also be added to your water from water changes for a while to keep your levels down.

Add salt to help prevent nitrIte poisoning, maybe a teaspoon (my guess). Amquel+ or ammo-lock for the ammonia.

NitrAte is usually harmless if it's in small amount, less than 30 in my opinion. The best way to get rid of it though, is water changes. Amquel+ does say it gets rid of it according to the label on mine.

See if you can purchase a filter that is established with beneficial bacteria from a fish store that has been running off an aquarium for a while (make sure it's one that can hold bacteria).

I doubt it's cycling, because that usually gets done with in the first month or so. Your best bet is to keep adding amquel+ or ammo-lock with water changes, and add some directly into your tank and hopefully you'll gradually see them drop until you can just add a decholorinator to water changes, and if they rise up as you keep doing that your tank might not be cycled.

If the ammonia and nitrAte is that high, do some 25-30% water changes for the next few days, make sure that you gravel vaccum and clean under the decor, too.

RBP's are hardy fish, so they will most likely live if you take care of them and do the right things.

Good luck dude


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

thank youfor the awesome reply. That really helps me out alot and I very much appreciate it. I did do a water change again tonight and added that stuff I dont remember the name of it and salt too. I had the fish doctor come over at 3 am to help me out. Now I got this huge piece of driftwood also


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Anytime. Lemme know how they do.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes as you may have read in the other forum my nitrates are really high. I have no clue what to do now?


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Slim said:


> Yes as you may have read in the other forum my nitrates are really high. I have no clue what to do now?
> [snapback]877506[/snapback]​


do 25% water change it will replenish your water and lower your nitrates or best thing to do is 10% daily and test after water change.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Alright im gonna start doing that. Do I have to do it every day or just like once a week or what? How often must I do water changes to get my Nitrates down


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Here is my site if you want to check it out.

http://myweb.cableone.net/obiebanxxx/


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Slim said:


> Alright im gonna start doing that. Do I have to do it every day or just like once a week or what? How often must I do water changes to get my Nitrates down
> [snapback]877585[/snapback]​


Once your nitrates are below 40 lower the water changes to 25% every week.

Don't be too concerned about nitrates, they're virtually harmless to your fish if kept under control.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

So Im sitting pretty good than if my nitrates are high? How bout that really nice pic of my red is that good or what?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Depends on how high the nitrates are usually. IMO anything below 40 is good.

Yeah, your RB looks like a monster.


----------

